# ¿Que puedo hacer con este bloqueo?[Solucionado]

## rivapic

Estoy perdido con este bloqueo. Uso amd64 y perfil desktop/gnome.

```

[ebuild     U ] sys-power/upower-0.9.9 [0.9.8] USE="ios -debug -doc (-introspection)" 468 kB

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/hal ("sys-apps/hal" is blocking sys-power/upower-0.9.9)

Total: 24 packages (19 upgrades, 4 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 23,780 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r4, installed) pulled in by

    sys-apps/hal required by @selected

    >=sys-apps/hal-0.5.10 required by (app-misc/hal-info-20091130, installed)

  (sys-power/upower-0.9.9, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-power/upower-0.9.1 required by (gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.32.0, installed)

    sys-power/upower required by @selected

    >=sys-power/upower-0.9.0 required by (gnome-base/gnome-session-2.32.1-r2, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

Un saludo y muchas gracias de antemano.Last edited by rivapic on Mon Jun 27, 2011 3:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

hal está muerto y ya no se desarolla, ahora los sucesores son udev,upower,udisks, etc.

Mira a ver que paquetes tienes instalados en tu sistema que dependan de hal ( con equery d hal p.ej. ), si sólo sale el paquete hal-info tal y como te dice arriba, desintala ambas hal y hal-info y con eso el problema debería estar resuelto.

saluetes

----------

## Txema

Creo que hal está obsoleto y están intentando eliminarlo, si quieres puedes seguir los consejos de este tema:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965.html

yo lo hice hace ya unos meses y me va todo perfecto  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------

## rivapic

Se me había olvidado que hal estaba difunto, desinstalando hal problema resuelto.

 Muchas Gracias.

----------

